# Human Pack Mules to Raise Money



## The Fonz (Jun 24, 2020)

My girlfriend and I are raising money for Live4Evan, a charity that provides apartments for families traveling to Boston for their loved one's cardiac care at Boston Children's Hospital. 

Rather than just ask for money, we were trying to think of a creative idea to put our physical fitness and avid hiking to good use. We thought of a crazy idea to become human pack mules.

We're proud to announce that we are renting ourselves out to carry anyone's gear up any mountain in New England or New York. We'll take everything that you would reasonably carry in your backpack, and a few luxury items that normally wouldn't make the cut. We are your human pack mules that are offering you the chance to climb big beautiful mountains with not a pound on your back.

We'll do day trips or one-night backpacking trips. And we'll bring whatever you want (w/in reason). If you want a linen table cloth, a charcuterie board, and glasses of wine, than you got it. If you want us to carry your Teacup Yorkie, we will happily abide. You name it, we carry it.

We are absolutely available the weekends of July 4-5 and 11-12. We can also be flexible if you would prefer to take us up on this offer another day. You can rent 1 or 2 of us, depending on how much stuff you need to carry. And you can even ask to borrow some of my backpacking gear.

We are hoping to fetch $100 per pack mule, but would happily take whatever you would be willing to donate.

Check out the fundraising page to learn more about the cause:
https://charity.gofundme.com/o/en/campaign/team-hudson3/trentfontanella

Quick bio on myself:
I'm a 2015 NoBo AT Thru-Hiker and a 2017 SoBo (of course) Mississippi River Thru-Paddler. Scroll down on my Instagram for pictures of me on the AT and check out notquitelc.com to learn more about my river travels.


----------

